# connect pex to Delta Multichoice shower only valve



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm in the middle of installing the plumbing to a bathroom I'm building in the basement. I'm running 1/2" pex everywhere, but I can't figure out now to connect the 1/2" pex to the Delta Valve. See image. I thought the pex would slide over the threads on the Delta Valve and then I would crimp it. But it actually slides inside the Delta Valve. The instructions say I can use this with pex, but I'm not sure how. Do I put the crimp over the threads on the valve and then crimp it? I'll need larger crimping bands since the 1/2" won't go over the valve. Just a little confused.

Thanks for any help you can give me. I'm in the middle of this right now so a quick reply would be awesome. 

Jon


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

You need a threaded fitting adapter. The adapter screws onto the valve and the PEX gets crimped on the other end.


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

Ahh, that makes sense. So do I just use some plumbers tape on the threads and put the adapter on?

Thanks for the super quick response BTW!!

Jon


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jonhayden said:


> Ahh, that makes sense. So do I just use some plumbers tape on the threads and put the adapter on? Thanks for the super quick response BTW!! Jon


2 ways to adapt. 
1- 1/2" male copper x pex adapter (preferred)
2- 1/2" female iron pipe x pex adapter (DIY friendly)

Don't forget to put in your cartridge before you turn on the water or you'll get hot/cold cross over through the valve. You'll find it in the trim package.

Also, if you solder the adapters in- remove o-ring and all rubber/plastic parts

I use tape and pipe dope on all my joints but you're welcome to try tape only


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

One more thing-
If this is a tub/shower- Don't run pex to the tub spout. Use copper. Pex is too restrictive for a tub and water will be diverted to the shower head causing it to dribble


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> 2 ways to adapt.
> 1- 1/2" male copper x pex adapter (preferred)
> 2- 1/2" female iron pipe x pex adapter (DIY friendly)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Much appreciated. I think I actually have pipe dope on hand so I'll do that too.


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> One more thing-
> If this is a tub/shower- Don't run pex to the tub spout. Use copper. Pex is too restrictive for a tub and water will be diverted to the shower head causing it to dribble


This is shower only so I don't have to worry about that


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

fyi ..they make delta diverters just as yours already set up for pex...wirsbo pex, zurn pex,... ben sr


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

ben's plumbing said:


> fyi ..they make delta diverters just as yours already set up for pex...wirsbo pex, zurn pex,... ben sr


Too late now  I actually looked for a pex shower valve, but couldn't find one.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

jonhayden said:


> Too late now  I actually looked for a pex shower valve, but couldn't find one.


Ben's right- but I bet you didn't shop at a plumbing supply house.....


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

TheEplumber said:


> Ben's right- but I bet you didn't shop at a plumbing supply house.....


No, I actually just looked on Amazon and got it there.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

They also have an elbow for the Pex to 1/2 FPT for the shower.
It's called a drop leg elbow.
http://www.pexsupply.com/PEX-Drop-Ear-Elbows-574000
Any box store will have it.


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

joecaption said:


> They also have an elbow for the Pex to 1/2 FPT for the shower.
> It's called a drop leg elbow.
> http://www.pexsupply.com/PEX-Drop-Ear-Elbows-574000
> Any box store will have it.


Yep, got one of those. Thanks


----------



## jonhayden (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help! All the plumping is installed and connected to the water supply. No leaks anywhere. Just need to do electrical and then I'm ready for my rough inspection.


----------

